# how to download virtual bartender???



## dashang (Jul 20, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how can i download flash from sites. I dont know what is it flash or something else.
I want to download* virtual bartender 1 and virtual bartender 2 from this site: *www.virtualbartender.beer.com/VB2/ So please tell me solution.*


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jul 20, 2007)

Generally I use Flash Got for downloading embedded swf/flash files.. you can also go for

1> Download Embedded
2> Video Downloader

Mind it I am talking about Firefox


----------



## slugger (Jul 20, 2007)

another firefox option 2 dl flash [among d other formats it can dl]

*Ook? Video Ook!*


----------

